# Watkescher wie groß???



## elbtwister (15. November 2006)

hallo#h 
da ich im frühjahr endgültig mit dem" mefo-vierus infiziert" wurde, und noch immer keinen schwimmfähigen watkescher besitze,habe ich vor, mir demnächst einen aus holz oder bambus zu kaufen.jetzt stell ich mir die frage:wie groß sollte der kescherkopf denn sein|kopfkrat ???die meißten im net angebotenen haben die abmessungen:60x40cm(kescherkopf).das erscheint mir "etwas zu klein".was meint ihr??? oder ist die größe ausreichend?außerdem interessiert mich mal wie tief das netz sein sollte;+ ,und wo bekomme ich wenn nötig den größeren kescher her;+?vielen dank im voraus für die tip's:m 

gruß elbtwister#h


----------



## Malte (15. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*

Wozu nen Kescher, meine bisher größte Meerforelle (78cm) hab ich mit der Hand gelandet!
Wenn man den Bogen raus hat klappts auch ohne Kescher!


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*

MenschMalte, da mußt du aber ne verdammt ruhige Hand gehabt haben. Bei einer 78-er, die mal locker 12 - 13 Pfund auf den Gräten hat, hätte ich nen Tattrich!  
Ok, wenn es ein Sandstrand ist, eine gute Welle auf den Strand rollt, dann ja.
Aber bitte schön, ein Fisch von solchem Kalieber hat man sonst wohl kaum im "Hand"-griff!  

@ Jörg,

meinen Tipp haste ja schon per Telefon bekommen. #6


----------



## elbtwister (15. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*

hallo Malte
petri zu der 78 mefo"ohne":q .wie oft muß man denn am wasser sein um den"bogen rauszuhaben"|kopfkrat ???

@rolf
nochmals danke für die infos:m melde mich morgen per#x 
Mfg jörg


----------



## MefoProf (15. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*

moin,

so ein Standardkescher, wie du ihn beschreibst, ist meiner Meinung nach vollkommen ausreichend. So häufig kriegt man die wirklich grossen Fische ja schliesslich auch nicht an den Haken. Solltest du doch mal das Glück haben, ein Monster zu haken, dass nicht in den Kescher passt, bleibt immer noch die Hand- oder Strandlandung. Das funktioniert in der Regel genauso gut, wie mit dem Kescher. Ich habe selten einen Kescher dabei. Ist mir einfach zu sperrig und umständlich. Nur wenn ich vom Boot aus fische ist der Kescher unverzichtbar.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*



Malte schrieb:


> Wozu nen Kescher, meine bisher größte Meerforelle (78cm) hab ich mit der Hand gelandet!
> Wenn man den Bogen raus hat klappts auch ohne Kescher!


 
Ich lach mich tot Sachen gibt es!:q 

Kescher vergessen? Ist mir auch schon passiert, siehe http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63141

Nun mal im Ernst, bis man Routine hat mit dem Greifen von Ü70 Fischen läuft die Tide schon ein paar Jahre die Elbe rauf und runter. Ich kescher Fische über 60 und es macht mir garnix aus, wenn sich jemand drüber lustig macht. Wer zuletzt lacht...

Nimm einen möglichst großen Kescher, denn wenn du ihn wirklich brauchst, dann brauchst du ihn auch wirklich groß!:m 

Uli


----------



## T4_Christian (15. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*

Moin Moin

Meiner Meinung kann ein Kescher garnicht zu groß sein.
Die Hauptsache ist nur, das er dich in deiner Handlungsfreiheit nicht einschränkt.
Mit großen Fischen ist immer zu rechnen und gerade dann stehst du vor einer Steinschüttung und kannst "den Fang deines Lebens" nicht stranden.. und wenn man dann das erste mal eine Handlandung ausprobiert ist es doch schon ziemlich heikle Aktion..

P.s. und immer schön an die Sicherungsleine denken sonst gib es vielleicht schon bald wieder ´ne Vermistenmeldung wie bei Hardi mit i      :q :q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*



T4_Christian schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Meiner Meinung kann ein Kescher garnicht zu groß sein.
> Die Hauptsache ist nur, das er dich in deiner Handlungsfreiheit nicht einschränkt.
> ...


 

da hat der T4 Christian recht#6


----------



## elbtwister (16. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*

vielen dank für eure tip's.#6 :m also sollte der kescher besser ne nummer größer ausfallen!!!nur wo bekomme ich "den großen" denn zu kaufen???

gruß jörg|wavey:


----------



## Gnilftz (16. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*



elbtwister schrieb:


> vielen dank für eure tip's.#6 :m also sollte der kescher besser ne nummer größer ausfallen!!!nur wo bekomme ich "den großen" denn zu kaufen???
> 
> gruß jörg|wavey:




Gucksu hier...

Da is für jeden Geldbeutel was dabei...


----------



## Malte (16. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*

@ All
Das war mehr als Scherz gedacht

@ mefohunter84 
Was meinste was ich hatte,
das war zudem erst meine 2 Mefo überhaupt, ich musste improvisieren, da mein Kescher (der eh zu klein gewesen wäre) in Deutschland lag, ich aber auf Fünen war.
Hat aber mit nem Schwanzwurzelgriff hingehauen!

Die anderen die ich bisher gefangen hab (-65cm), passten auch so in den lütten Kescher. 
ich komm nicht oft im Jahr zum Meerforellenangel, da reicht mir auch mein nicht so großer kescher.
aber wenn mir mal ne größerer für nen günstigen Kurs über dem Weg läuft hol ich mir wohl auch einen!


----------



## peter II (16. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*

Zitat"ich komm nicht oft im Jahr zum Meerforellenangel, da reicht mir auch mein nicht so großer kescher": EBEND NICHT!!!!!!
Da nimmt die 20 pfündige Forelle keine Rücksicht drauf ob du wenig oder viel angelst.... verlier die mal wg. zu kleinem Kescher... dann möchte ich nicht in deiner Haut stecken#q


----------



## Malte (16. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*



peter II schrieb:


> Zitat"ich komm nicht oft im Jahr zum Meerforellenangel, da reicht mir auch mein nicht so großer kescher": EBEND NICHT!!!!!!
> Da nimmt die 20 pfündige Forelle keine Rücksicht drauf ob du wenig oder viel angelst.... verlier die mal wg. zu kleinem Kescher... dann möchte ich nicht in deiner Haut stecken#q


Da ist was wares dran|kopfkrat!

Aber lange wird meinen Watkescher auch nicht mehr machen, dann kommt was größeres her


----------



## MefoProf (19. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*

Am Wochenende war ich zum Elektrofischen und da hatten wir diese Standardwatkescher dabei. War überhaupt kein Problem ne 7 kg Forelle (um die 80 cm) damit einzufangen und darin unterzubringen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*

Mag schon sein, aber bei der E-Fischerei sind auch die Fische nicht mehr so putz munter wie in Natura!    :q


----------



## Flala - Flifi (19. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*

Moin!

@Mefoprof
Naja, beim E-Fischen sind die Viecher wohl auch eher etwas unbeweglich, wenn man sie einsammelt, oder täuscht mich da meine Unwissenheit?

Ich hab beim Meerforellenangeln, sei es an der Küste oder am Fluß, meinen selbstgebauten "Optimistenkescher" auf dem Rücken, der hat eine Netzöffnung von 50cm x 75cm und eine Netztiefe von etwa 1m. Damit bin ich immer auf der sicheren Seite.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## MefoProf (19. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*

Ich fand die waren noch ganz schön munter. Besonders die Grösseren sind ab und an mal wie die Raketen aus dem Wasser geschossen und anschliessend im Gras gelandet.


----------



## p-scout (24. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*

Hallo Elbtwister, 
ich benutzen einen geleimten Holzkescher ca. 90 cm lang mit einer 40 auf 60er Öffnung. So einen Kescher bekommst du z.B. bei Exory und bei Jenzi. Der Preis liegt bei ca. 40 Euro.

Durch die schlanke Bauweise des Kescher kannst du ihn problemlos am Rücken in deinen Gürtel stecken. Auch wenn der Kescher schwimmt, mir ist er immer im Weg und wenn man ihn braucht ist er schon voll mit Blasentang.

Gruß Martin


----------



## elbtwister (24. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*

hallo vielen dank für die infos#6.werde mir in naher zukunft ein dänisches fabrikat zulegen.
is aus bambus mit korkgriff,kescherkopfmaß 75x55,netztiefe ca 1m.das ganze für 60 euronen.denke mal das ich mit dem teil nichts falsch mache:q .

MfG elbtwister:m


----------



## MefoProf (24. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*

Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass dir demnächst ein Fisch an den Haken geht, der den Kescher auch ausfüllt.#h


----------



## Malte (24. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den Magnetkescherhaltern aus, taugen die was?


----------



## elbtwister (24. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*

@MefoProf

zähle schon die tage,da in meck-pom noch schonzeit bis 1Dez. aber dann wird das gute stück getauft. hoffe mit silber.:m 
gruß elbtwister#h


----------



## Drillmaschine (25. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*



Malte schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den Magnetkescherhaltern aus, taugen die was?



... die sind Top!! Möchte ich nicht mehr missen. Meine Watjacke hat auf unterer Nackenhöhe einen D-Ring, wo ich meinen großen Bambuskescher von Erntner sehr gut einhängen kann. 

Beim Drill einfach ein kurzer Ruck und er schwimmt neben mir #6.

Habe ich hierher:

http://www.angelcenter-voegler.de/index.php?cPath=70_187


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*



Malte schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den Magnetkescherhaltern aus, taugen die was?


 
Sehe ich auch so. Besser geht es nicht. Der Griff des Kescher sollte nach unten zeigen, dann hast du die komfortabelste Gewichtsverteilung.

Uli


----------



## Angelmann (25. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Der Griff des Kescher sollte nach unten zeigen



Moin,

wie machst Du das denn, dass der Griff nach *unten* zeigt;+


----------



## Malte (25. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*

Gut gut dann werde ich mir bei nächster Gelegenheit mal einen zulegen.
Denn in letzter war ich wieder öfters los und andauernd ist der kescher im weg.


----------



## Drillmaschine (25. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*



Angelmann schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie machst Du das denn, dass der Griff nach *unten* zeigt;+



... einfach, den Karabiner im Netz einhaken (oben in der Mitte). 

Von der Grifföse habe ich dann eine Schnurverbindung zur Öse an der Wathose :m. 

Stört alles auch nicht beim Laufen.


----------



## Malte (25. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*

Als "Schnurr hab ich an ein Telefonhörerkabel gedacht, müsste doch eigentlich super hinhauen!
Durch die Spiralform ist es kurz und stört nicht, lässt  sich aber auch auf Länge ziehen.


----------



## Fischbox (25. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*



Drillmaschine schrieb:


> ... einfach, den Karabiner im Netz einhaken (oben in der Mitte).
> 
> Von der Grifföse habe ich dann eine Schnurverbindung zur Öse an der Wathose :m.
> 
> Stört alles auch nicht beim Laufen.




Bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen solchen Magneten, aber demnächst werde ich mir wohl auch einen zulegen. Die Art und Weise wie du den Kescher mit dem Magneten befestigt hört sich mehr als sinnig an. Ist vorgemerkt...#6


----------



## Drillmaschine (25. November 2006)

*AW: Watkescher wie groß???*

.. müsste funzen. Ich habe ein dehnbares Band aus dem Seglerbedarf mit einem Kunststoffkararbiner. 

Sieht auch noch gut aus |rolleyes.


----------

